# Discrete Power On & Off IR Codes



## bcab17 (Jan 22, 2008)

Has anyone found discrete Power on and off IR codes for the new FiOS VMS and IP boxes? If not, is there any workaround for this when programming universal remote activity macros?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't know if they have discrete codes, but often times when dealing with this kind of thing I'd suggest looking for buttons other than the power that would turn it on. Like menu or guide or list. And then, find a sequence that will always get you to know that the box is on, and then hit the power button to turn it off, for example menu (if that will bring it out of standby) and then power.


----------



## MSoderlun (Aug 17, 2014)

You explained this superbly!

Feel free to visit my homepage irritable bowel syndrome diet


----------

